# Help!!! Not sure what is wrong with Rescue Hedgie...



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

First off, I just want to say that I am calling the vet first thing tomorrow morning and making an appointment, regardless of the cost. But in the meantime, I want to know if there is anything I can do for the little guy. Here's the story:

I already have one hedgie of my own so I am an "experienced" owner lol. Today I made a trip of and hour and a half to pick up a male rescue hedgie. According to the paperwork given to me by the original owner, he is 2 years and almost 2 months old. Since this is the first night I have had him, I don't have a lot of background on him, just what I am seeing right now and what I have seen over the course of the last few hours.

First off, they claim to have given him a bath yesterday, but his quills are so OILY that they are sticking together. I'm not sure if it is something that they put on him after his bath, or what, but it is terrible. He smells really bad and his entire underbelly and onto his face is stained yellow.

Second, he had a bald spot along his quill like next to his ears. He has lost about 10 quills just in the time that I've had him. I'm not sure if this is related to the oily stuff, or if he has ear mites or regular mites. I haven't seen him scratching or anything.

Third, and probably the most scary, is when I put him in a carrier he started to "leak" urine as he walked around, almost like a little dribble trail behind him. When I soaked it up with a tissue, it was pink/orange. I immediately put a white paper towel under him so I can watch for more of it, but I really think that it is BLOOD.

Also, he walks on his feet really strange, almost like he curls his toes under him. At first I thought it was just because his nails were too long, but even after I trimmed them, this continued. I accidentally cut one nail to short and he bled a lot, even after I put the styptic powder on. I had to reapply it 3 times before it stopped.

I have not seen him eat or drink yet. His poops appear to be normal. I have no idea about weight gain or loss, and my scale doesn't do grams real accurate, but he looks to be underweight to me. He refuses to curl into a ball, even when I put him on his back. 

What can I do for this little guy tonight?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have a lot of experience with rescues at all, so if other advice is given (especially by Kalandra), go with that. Personally though, I'd let him be tonight. Make sure he's got his food, water, wheel, etc. and let him settle in a bit. Definitely call the vet in the morning, your description of his urine sounds like he may have a UTI. Did you get some of the food that the owner's been feeding him? Do you know what it is that he's been on? Whether it's his old food or your own mix, he may not eat much or at all tonight, with all of the changes going on. 

It sounds like they may have tried putting oil on him in or after his bath, I know flaxseed oil can make the fur yellow, and it would make his quills stick together like you described. If it's not oil, then it might be urine...If he's as calm as you say, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to maybe wipe him down with a wet cloth, or give him a quick rinse-off, maybe, but personally I'd wait on a bath until tomorrow, and just wipe him down and see if it helps at all.

Like I said, I don't have a lot of real experience with rescues/rehomes, so hopefully someone will be along soon to advise better. Glad you got this little guy!


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

Midnight Update:

He ate one piece of food and is attempting to walk on his wheel. They had one of those flying saucer wheels for him. It is terrible to watch him try to walk on it. Totally getting him a better one asap. Maybe that is why his feet look deformed...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor boy, sounds like he has a lot going on.  I don't think his hobbling around would be due to the type of wheel, he sounds like he has underlying issues that are making him really uncomfortable. Were his nails long enough to be poking into his feet? Let us know how the vet visit goes! And make sure to keep him hydrated, offer him a water bottle if the past owners had him on one and he hasn't figured out a water dish yet. I'd worry most about keeping him warm, hydrated, and the least stressed you can, at this point.


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

His nails weren't too terribly long, or at least the part that I could snip off wasn't too long. His nails in general seem long to me, but that is where the quick is. I think I'm just used to 3 month old feet, not 2 year old feet.

I have food and water in his cage. I put the food they were feeding him in there, along with a bowl of water (which they actually had him using). I'm not convinced that it's a good food, but I don't want to add more stress tonight.

I also turned off the air conditioning to my entire apartment. I have it shut off in the Hedgie Room, but I'm keeping him away from my Hannah in case he is contagious. So we are sleeping in the living room tomorrow.

I found an exotic vet that is only 12 minutes from my place. They open at 7am and walk-ins are welcome. I will definitely be there when they open. I'm hoping they will be able to get me right in so I don't miss a lot of work. Unfortunately, in order to pay the vet bills, I have to work  

After talking to a breeder that I know, it sounds like he may have a UTI, among other things....


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LOVE the microscope shots of the quills! 

The pictures showing different heat sources are adorable. I haven't made it much farther than that, but so far it looks wonderful.  I posted a link on my Facebook page in the hopes that any curious friends or future hedgehog owners read it!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL hanhan27, wrong thread! I'd move your post for you but I don't have that capability (hopefully Nancy or Kalandra will). Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

Update:

After a long trip to the vet, things are looking better than expected. Ultrasound showed no kidney stones or bladder crystals, though he does look constipated. He got his ears cleaned out and skin checked for mites (none, just some sores). After being handled for quite a while, he finally provided a few "samples" for them to test, luckily. The vet was able to see his orange/pink urine, and sent it out for tests. I should know the results on Monday. For now the goal is just get him to eat and drink. He needs to gain some weight. 

Thanks to everyone for their advice and to anyone who said a little prayer for this guy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing the test results! Kudos for taking such good care of the little guy.


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> Kudos for taking such good care of the little guy.


Thanks! I was able to get some really good pictures of him and even a video of him eating some mealworms. I'm absolutely in love with him <3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The hedgie world is better for caring people like you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad the vet went well! I hope he continues improving quickly now that he's in a great home.  You should share some of those pictures too!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> LOL hanhan27, wrong thread! I'd move your post for you but I don't have that capability (hopefully Nancy or Kalandra will). Thank you for the feedback!


I honestly have no clue how this happened lol. I was on my phone and apparently my phone didn't want to post it where it belonged!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations on the new rescue. Sounds like he's going to be much happier with you. Good for you for taking such good/quick care of the little guy.


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

One more update on little Zeke. I finally got the results back from his lab work. He does have a bladder infection/UTI, so I have to give him antibiotics for the next 2 weeks. They also treated him for mites, because of his scratching. Progress check in 2 weeks... hopefully he will be completely better by then.

He is also eating now. I started mixing in my food, and he selectively ate only my food from the mix. So I fully switched him over and he eats like a little piggy now. So glad I was able to rescue this little guy and get him back on the right track. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Infection/UTI is definitely no fun, but I'm so glad that you guys got it figured out and he can get better now.  Give that lucky little boy an extra snuggle from me!


----------

